# Is my monitor on the way across the Styx?



## granfire (Feb 5, 2013)

It's been having these weird shadows.

written lines, pictures kind of 'bleed' into the field to the right, about 2 inches worth.

I can't recall if It always did that. And I might imagine it getting worse...

I have looked at the settings, but I don't seem to be able to find anything that fixes that.

It's an HP S2031, came with the computer. I think a year ago...
I do turn the computer off at night, the monitor extra (I already killed 2 separate ones, I was thinking it could have been a power issue...) 

but in all, the computer is on most of the day (unless I leave for a couple of hours)


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 5, 2013)

First thing to try if you can is to attach another monitor to your PC and also hook your monitor up to another PC.  I know that may not be as easy to arrange as it sounds because not all of us work with the darned things for a living and so have half a dozen of them on hand :lol:.  But it is an easy way to start pinning down where the problem lies.

Double check that the monitor and the graphics card are set to run at the monitors native resolution and aspect ratio - hitting Factory Reset on the monitor will achieve that for it.  It also never hurts to update your graphics drivers and make sure that the graphics card interface is correctly showing the model type.


----------



## granfire (Feb 5, 2013)

I actually have a spare monitor I have been meaning to set up as second one, and I can hijack the kid's machine 

Thanks. I am beginning to think I am a monitor jinx.....

I know the cat was sad when the dino-monitor dies I used to replace the first that died. She liked to sleep on it...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2013)

Not to be contradictory but the first thing to do is shut it off and unplug it from the wall then wait 3 minutes,now plug it back in, if the problem goes away then the monitor is fine. If the problem is still there then it is your monitor or your video card.


----------



## granfire (Feb 5, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Not to be contradictory but the first thing to do is shut it off and unplug it from the wall then wait 3 minutes,now plug it back in, if the problem goes away then the monitor is fine. If the problem is still there then it is your monitor or your video card.



unplug vs turning it off at the switch?


----------



## crushing (Feb 5, 2013)

The title had me thinking you were about to do away with your parole officer.



granfire said:


> I already killed 2 separate ones, I was thinking it could have been a power issue.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2013)

granfire said:


> unplug vs turning it off at the switch?



Do both. 

You need to disconnect it from the power and wait about 3 minutes and plug it back in. Shutting it off from the switch does not disconnect it from power and there are issues monitors have when they are left on for two long that can only be corrected by taking the power away


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Another simple thing to check is what the display frequency is set to.  LCD's should be 60Hz and if yours has been set to run at something else then you will possibly get the convergence issues you described.


----------



## granfire (Feb 5, 2013)

crushing said:


> The title had me thinking you were about to do away with your parole officer.



what gave me away???


----------



## granfire (Feb 5, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> Another simple thing to check is what the display frequency is set to.  LCD's should be 60Hz and if yours has been set to run at something else then you will possibly get the convergence issues you described.



I did try to find the reset buttons, but could not find those, but I think I saw the 60 Hz..so that's good.

how about the connectors? Considering how much evil kitty runs her 'no paw may touch the ground' race behind the computer - and over it....can a loose plug cause that?


----------



## granfire (Feb 5, 2013)

OK, did the unpluggy thing.

I think it fixed my problem!

so I can postpone saving for a new monitor, right! 

(Thank you so much)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2013)

granfire said:


> OK, did the unpluggy thing.
> 
> I think it fixed my problem!
> 
> ...



It is called Screen burn and it happens if you leave your monitor on all the time....so shut the damn thing off (with the switch) when you are not using it for a change :uhyeah:


----------



## granfire (Feb 5, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> It is called Screen burn and it happens if you leave your monitor on all the time....so shut the damn thing off (with the switch) when you are not using it for a change :uhyeah:



I DO!! :vu: it gets more sleep than I do!

No, seriously, i do. But I guess I could turn the monitor off when I actually do some things other than computer... like, uh... unloading dishes...

Gotcha.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 15, 2013)

When you do buy a new monitor, don't buy a new monitor. By a cheap TV. All the new lcd tv's have a monitor input, just go buy a $4 audio cable to run it's speakers as your computer's speakers. Double the functionality for one price.


----------



## Steve (Feb 15, 2013)

Big Don said:


> When you do buy a new monitor, don't buy a new monitor. By a cheap TV. All the new lcd tv's have a monitor input, just go buy a $4 audio cable to run it's speakers as your computer's speakers. Double the functionality for one price.



Resolution of a good monitor is far better than that of a good tv.  The tv is 1920x1080 while a good monitor can far exceed that.

A cheap tv may not even give you 1080.  Many are only up to 720p, which is 1280x720.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

